
'Super Wi-Fi' Blankets First County in U.S.  - wglb
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27531/?ref=rss
======
Myrth
> and also the potential to connect to Wi-Fi towers that are miles
> distant—something that is impossible with conventional Wi-Fi, mostly because
> the power of normal Wi-Fi transmitters are limited by the FCC.

And my laptop will need to beam back miles away with omnidirectional antenna?
That's exactly what I want to have on my lap...

~~~
learc83
I presume you already hold a cellphone to your head...

Or if you use a handsfree adapter, the phone itself is close to your lap.

Also plenty of laptops already have long range radios built in.

------
waterlesscloud
Whatever happened to that super-high-speed town thing Google was doing?

~~~
lcusack
Last I heard it had been delayed because of a dispute over how to hang the
cables.

[http://www.kansascity.com/2012/01/17/3376648/dispute-over-
ho...](http://www.kansascity.com/2012/01/17/3376648/dispute-over-how-wires-
are-hung.html)

------
andreasvc
It's not Wi-Fi, it's whitespace wireless.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Which is precisely why the term "Super Wi-Fi" is in quotes in the title.

(Unless the title has since been changed)

